# The Outlet Banbridge or UK Outlet shopping?



## Bluebean (7 Aug 2008)

hello, 

Recently came across the websites for Bicester outlet shopping village in Oxfordshire, the Swindon Designer outlet in Swindon and The Outlet in Banbridge near Newry.

I'm interested in doing some shopping for Christmas, probably head off somewhere maybe late October or early November.  Am interested in buying some sports gear (so Musto shop in Bicester is tempting me).  Has anyone been to either Bicester outlet or Swindon outlet?  Just trying to figure out where is best to go for good value all around, and good choice?


----------



## sam h (7 Aug 2008)

We went to Cheshire Oaks a few years ago, got a good deal on the boat.  Didn't go speciifcally for the shopping, but we walked aways with bags & bags of stuff for £100.  And with the boat there were no weight problems.


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Aug 2008)

Junction One in Antrim should be worth a look also. Many of the best stores in Cheshire Oaks are also in Banbridge or Junction One.


----------



## addob (7 Aug 2008)

I second Junction One, we went to Banbridge recently and prefered Junction One so much more!


----------



## Bluebean (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Is there a fairly good choice of stock at Junction One?  As in most sizes etc. or is all either tiny or huge sizes?  

What are the discounts like?  

Where would be the best place to stay near Junction One?  How far is it from Belfast, would you need a car to get to there or is there decent public transport?

thanks!


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Aug 2008)

Junction One is a typical outlet centre - some shops poorly stocked at times, others well stocked most of the time. For the sake of comparison, I would think it is on a par with Banbridge and a good deal better than the Kildare Outlet. Its located on the edge of Antrim town, some 20 miles approx from Belfast, and a few miles from Belfast Intl Airport. You can check their website for public transport details. There is a Holiday Inn Express hotel on the site if you're interested in staying over.


----------



## shesells (7 Aug 2008)

I have to disagree re Junction One, have been twice and never bought a thing. Got a few bits in Banbridge every time we've been there and I love Kildare. Then again as a female I think Kildare is particularly well stocked for women compared to the other outlets on the island.

When I worked in the UK our sports & social club used to organise monthly trips to the Great Western Outlet in Swindon which is head and shoulders over any outlets here but when you factor in the cost of getting there and getting your purchases home as well as the exchange rate I'm not sure how good the value would be.

My favourite outlet is just outside Palm Springs California, great for $99 Calvin Klein suits, but that might be a bit far to travel!


----------



## Armada (7 Aug 2008)

I have been to Swindon several times.... found the outlets good when I went first but lately there seems to be a lot of yesteryear fashion. 

Its very good for homeware, cutlery, stemware and kitchenware and has good sports outlets too. That said though sometimes prices are not that discounted and only odd sizes are available. Marks and Spencer's outlet, for example, is like something out of the year of dot... dreadful.

Chesire Oaks is a bit better but Bridgend is not great either.

Not sure if I would visit them specifically to Christmas shop but if you were in the area, drop in.. you could be lucky on the day.


----------



## Auntie (7 Aug 2008)

Been to the outlet in Swindon many times, Cheshire Oaks twice and think Cheshire Oaks is a lot better than Swindon. Kildare and Banbridge are not a patch on either Swindon or Cheshire Oaks in my opinion (Never been to Junction 1) 



shesells said:


> when you factor in the cost of getting there and getting your purchases home as well as the exchange rate I'm not sure how good the value would be.


Agree with shesells, I don't know would I bother going all the way over for either of them , neither of them are particularly easy to get to. I've only been to Swindon cos I've family there and to Cheshire Oaks cos it was combined with a couple of trips to Ikea. I certainly wouldn't have bought enough anytime to justify making a specific trip over

Edit: Sorry I just noticed you never actually asked about Cheshire Oaks, Bicester might be handy enough for Luton Airport.


----------



## TabithaRose (8 Aug 2008)

went to Cheshire Oaks once a few years ago - thought it was fantastic!!!! Don't rate Kildare at all (been twice) The Outlet is worth a visit if you're in the area but I wouldn't make the journey a second time just to go there...


----------



## BillK (8 Aug 2008)

Bicester very good as is Swindon, but a bit of a trek to get to either from Ireland.

It may be worth it, depending on what you want but getting the stuff back home is likely to cause problems.

To give you an idea of prices, I bought a Tog 24 jacket for £99 which retailed at £220. Another time I bought some Bose kit for £900 saving approx £600.

There is also a Carluccio restaurant at Bicester with great food.


----------



## joanmul (9 Aug 2008)

I was in the Cheshire Oaks a few years ago. Thought it was great but, at the time, there wasn't the choice we have now. Have been to Kildare a few times and to Banbridge to just have a look around. I think there is a lot of luck i.e. being in a place at the right time. I got a lot of stuff in Kildare, didn't see anything in Banbridge - but I wasn't looking for anything specific. However, I did think I'd prefer Kildare.


----------



## PetrolHead (12 Aug 2008)

Visited the McArthur Glen Designer Outlet in York last week. I must of spent over €750. Had this been on an Irish Highstreet (forgetting the fact that most of what I bought wouldn't be available over here anyway) I figure you could at least double that amount...

Definitely recommend outlet shopping....


----------



## AoifeMaria (10 Nov 2008)

Has anyone gone to newry or banbridge to get new tyres on their car?

Is it any cheaper?

We were going to go on an overnight visit to Newry, any one recommend a nice enough hotel for a family visit?

Also, any outlets up there that sell ski clothes for children and adults?

Thanking you in advance for any useful advise you may have to offer.

Regards,
Aoife.


----------



## brid1977 (10 Nov 2008)

I was in the outlet, banbridge the bank holiday weekend. Dissapointing except for the shops selling ski gear - at least 2 I remember with a good selection for adults and kids.


----------



## mcaul (11 Nov 2008)

As a retailer and shopper the following is my comment.

Junction One - mid to lower market brands. many company owned stores but also a few locally owned stores with poor stock. 6 / 10

Banbridge - mid market with some upscale stores. Mostly company owned with a few locally operated stores. Well stocked and wide variety of mid market brands. Good value from many of the company owned stores. M&S store is rubbish. 8 / 10

Kildare - Mid to Upper scale stores. Smaller than both of above but almost all stores are company owned and thus can sometimes offer great value. Ideal if you like the higher end of the market. Has excelent Ralph Lauren store and well stocked Levis store & Nike store. 9 / 10

There's a possibility Tommy hilfiger will open in kildare mid 2009 along with timberland.


----------



## terrontress (13 Nov 2008)

AoifeMaria said:


> Has anyone gone to newry or banbridge to get new tyres on their car?
> 
> Is it any cheaper?
> 
> ...


 
TK Maxx in Newry is always really well stocked and not so busy, although it can be tough to get parked.

It is better than the TK Maxx stores I have visited in St. Stephen's Green, Swords, Drogheda and Belfast.

There is always loads of keenly priced designer ski-wear in there.


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Nov 2008)

mcaul said:


> As a retailer and shopper the following is my comment.
> 
> Junction One - mid to lower market brands. many company owned stores but also a few locally owned stores with poor stock. 6 / 10
> 
> ...



That analysis is interesting. Fwiw, the best store in Junction One is the Polo Ralph Lauren shop, that I have repeatedly found to be better than the one in Kildare.


----------

